# Birthday video for a Girlfriend - Need help!



## Shadet (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi!

So basicaly, my friend come up with an "somewhat" interesting idea.
His Girlfriend Birthday is near, and he had idea for a surprise.
He wants to make Video with people from foreign countries, as many as possible.
Becasue he doesn't really have internet connection - I,m helping him with that.

So, my request is - help him making something great, every woman should get such amazing gift! 


Please, record a short video - Say Your name, and preferably birthday wishes in Your native Languge! Her name is Roxane.

Spread the world this news, tell Your friends, etc. , arrange as many people as possible =)

Send videos to : [email protected]

Thanks a lot!

uh, Deadline is 9 February - Not so much time though, but not impossible to made!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 1, 2011)

cba


----------

